# so where did everyone go?



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

questions..and more questions...i got back on here last week since probably the winter and notice there is little or no activity from other members or "lifers" that would frequently post or reply..
lots of guys I used to see here but not anymore.. where is "Joe65SkylarkGS"?
so where did everyone go?.. did something go down while I was gone?
what did I miss?? is there a new forum everyone migrated to?
or are we just moving on to other things..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it is summer with outdoor activities which is the main reason for lack of action here.
but you knew that.
many were put off by the change requiring new password.
it took me longer than I care to get it to work.
probably something I was doing wrong, as others reported it worked easily for them.
apparently the new layout is causing some dismay as well
and then, there is the lack of interest, as you noted, by some.
skylark is still around, he comes and goes.

in a few weeks when it gets cooler and the nights are longer, discussions will pick up again


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

stirlingmoss said:


> questions..and more questions...i got back on here last week since probably the winter and notice there is little or no activity from other members or "lifers" that would frequently post or reply..
> lots of guys I used to see here but not anymore.. where is "Joe65SkylarkGS"?
> so where did everyone go?.. did something go down while I was gone?
> what did I miss?? is there a new forum everyone migrated to?
> or are we just moving on to other things..


Hey,
Like w/ Al said...
BUT, some of Us "Ol'-Geezers", are still hang'n in & monitoring/lurking about.. :wink2:

Need to start a new "Track-Club"; "Them Ol' Geezers" :grin2:
Bubba 123 >


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*move*

every 1 went to the slot lodge. or left here 4 good.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

The Slot Lodge......dang forgot about that place. I wonder if I'm still a member, hummmmmm.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey !! 
Well, We're UP-2 "5" so far >

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :smile2:


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

GUYS
CAN YOU SAY PASSWORD CHANGE, that why no one comes around here anymore 
All the sites / forums the guys here own got hacked big time so the whole bunch of sites had to change up there passwords
They now have way better anti crime stoppers, bad thing is a lot of guys cant get their passwords right, it can be a bit*&h
to deal with, one of the tractor site I belong to membership has fallen off 50% and that's all do to the password crap.
So if you have another way to get ahold of them, talk to them and try to help the guy out or have him get ahold of the owners 
They want everyone back but the hackers and the scammers, we don't want those nasty guy here either.

GT40 
.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't think the owners care about members or membership numbers.
they only care about number of "hits" per minute.
that is what sells ads!
and the number of "guests" (non-members) looking at this site has always been more than members anyway.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

With this hobby summers have always been slow, that was even true during the boom days of the mid '60s. We are getting down to the last days of August and people with kids want to take their vacations before they go back to school.
I did not have a problem with the password change, but this is the slowest board that I visit. It seems to take forever for all of the advertisments to load and you can't do much until they do.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I think the answer is actually Facebook. And now that I look at the bottom right of my screen there is an ad for the HobbyTalk Facebook page. 

Old Blue


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Adblock plus eliminates all the ads
is free
and, I like it
loads here are quick for me


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

old blue said:


> I think the answer is actually Facebook. And now that I look at the bottom right of my screen there is an ad for the HobbyTalk Facebook page.
> 
> Old Blue




The FB pages are rather busy.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

the site is a mere shell of what it once was...we grow older and less patient with having to change passwords all the time...the new look is not appealing to the original cast who once lurked these pages..deaths of members..so many little things..so very few of us left.video and computer gaming has taken over the minds of our youth..plus the fact they have little or patience to watch little cars run around a track.they lose interest quickly i usually have my grandkids play on my 4x8 4 lane l&j track in the garage..they play for an hour and then walk away..going right to their cell phones..yes..it seems like a ghost town here these days..but..i am still around to enjoy my little boy toys.it still is fun to me....


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Busy boating riding the bikes and taking care of all the property .All fills up my days .Slot season is here and I bet more will come back. Not like it used to be but a there are quite a few good people still here .


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I read some when things slow down at work, rarely at home anymore. If I wasn't able to set the site back to the original format I wouldn't be here now. I have no time for slots at the moment and don't know when I will get back into it. That being said there is some great modeling work done on this site and I love to look at other folks work.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

still here just like Al said its summer and slots have slowed down a bit, but the season is a coming im sure there will be more back on here soon.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Sorry guys, we just got done running a 3 year enduro on my track...

Did I miss anything???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm alive... I have a new son born on my birthday to brainwash" that he who has the most slot cars wins "lol

My family has kept me busy.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Congrats Jeepman.... plus you have to make sure he knows the Pack!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm alive... I have a new son born on my birthday to brainwash" that he who has the most slot cars wins "lol
> 
> My family has kept me busy.



Congrats on the new AFX'r


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats [email protected]


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I'm alive... I have a new son born on my birthday to brainwash" that he who has the most slot cars wins "lol....


Big congrats on the *new Jeepster*...

John

.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the congrats guys. Been busy busy busy.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> Big congrats on the *new Jeepster*...
> 
> John
> 
> .


just saw this :smile2:
"DITTO", from Bubba 123 as well !! :grin2: 0


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Busy with my 4 kids, house, garage, Hot Rod...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> Busy with my 4 kids, house, garage, Hot Rod...


Hey, "Great White North" !! :smile2:
glad yer still around :wink2:
don't you have a bout 6' of snow & Below -0o (F) by now ??

Bubba (The Senile) 123 >


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I peek in once in a while

The ADs keep me away mostly


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what ads?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Al, Tell him how to get rid of the ads...RM


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I peek in daily........the same way I peek in the grave yard when I go by.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the ads I see each time I come here, with once and while having a pop up


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

search Adblock Plus
it IS FREE


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I never saw a website like this go to sheet as fast as this one.
Used to come here every day, now once in 4 months maybe.
I blame Panjo and the new owners in general.

And as much as it pains me to say this. that effing Facebook. Which I still despise and will not join, but cannot deny it's evil power.
All good things must pass I guess.
Condolences.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

This site tries to load a great deal of advertising, which can really slow things down. Most of the time you can speed things up by hitting the X in your browser once all of the threads have loaded. Sometimes even typing a reply can be painfully slow. Any site that can't keep up with my one fingered typing must be REALLY slow!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

see post # 33...RM


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

this is the only site I go to where it is an issue.
I do not like to add addons if I can help it.
should not have to


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

You may actually be paying a price for a free application. At worst it my include a virus or spyware at the least your address may be added to someone's list. Before I download and install anything I look for a review of it by someone that is really knowledgeable. Even the people that write articles for the computer magazines get caught once in a while.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yep, better stay away from the EVIL Ad Blocker Plus.
could really upset your serenity


----------

